# Please suggest best 1 TB internal Hard drive and External Hard drive



## unsetld (Jul 11, 2014)

My hdd is full and i want to buy a new hdd by the end of this month. Which one is best for accessing data frequently i.e external or internal. My budget is between 1k-4k.


----------



## Moy (Jul 12, 2014)

Buy (both r under Rs. 4,000/-) 

Adata HV620 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Drive - Adata: Flipkart.com

or

WD My Passport Ultra 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Drive - WD: Flipkart.com


----------



## unsetld (Jul 12, 2014)

and internal hdd ?


----------



## $hadow (Jul 12, 2014)

Go for WD blue 1 TB,a vfm drive at this cost.


----------



## dpluvuall (Jul 12, 2014)

I just bought (20 min only) 1 tb internal WD blue WD10EZEX @ 3600 INR only from local shop here at lucknow.
it's the best internal 1 tb hdd right now
WD Blue WD10EZEX 1 TB Internal Hard Drive - WD: Flipkart.com
Buy Western Digital 1 TB Desktop SATA Hard Drive (WD10EZEX) @ % Discount | Snapdeal

PS Also got SATA cables free of cost


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 12, 2014)

for frequent access data, get an internal drive. if you want portability ,then get an external hdd.


----------



## unsetld (Jul 12, 2014)

I think i will buy internal hdd and what is a vfm drive ?

What about any good hdd's from seagate ? Is seagate best or Western Digital ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 12, 2014)

unsetld said:


> I think i will buy internal hdd and what is a vfm drive ?
> 
> What about any good hdd's from seagate ? Is seagate best or Western Digital ?




get wd blue 1 tb. the reason why wd is suggested over seagate is because of the hassle free rma experience.


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 16, 2014)

unsetld said:


> what is a vfm drive ?



value for money


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

Any out of WD or Seagate is fine.

People have equal share good or bad experiences with them.

Other smaller companies have problems with RMA.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 17, 2014)

Purely my personal experience. WD and Hitachi RMA is overwhelmingly superb with onsite pick up and drop. Even if you fail to submit they will call back  and rearrange a pick up again and again and again within the 30 days if you choose to RMA. They are that good and responsible. Ill never buy Seagate or suggest one to anyone just because WD and Hitachis products are as good or better and then they have that awesome after sales.

I had and am still having hell of a time with Seagates RMA and drives.


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jul 23, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Purely my personal experience. WD and Hitachi RMA is overwhelmingly superb with onsite pick up and drop. Even if you fail to submit they will call back  and rearrange a pick up again and again and again within the 30 days if you choose to RMA. They are that good and responsible. Ill never buy Seagate or suggest one to anyone just because WD and Hitachis products are as good or better and then they have that awesome after sales.
> 
> I had and am still having hell of a time with Seagates RMA and drives.



but are the Hitachi ones available in mumbai @ resonable cost??


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 27, 2014)

Of course.


----------



## unsetld (Aug 17, 2014)

What do you say about WD Green


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 17, 2014)

unsetld said:


> What do you say about WD Green



get the blue. it is available for 3.5k locally.


----------



## insaneYLN (Aug 20, 2014)

Has anyone purchased a *Western Digital Elements Portable 1TB USB 3.0* portable hard disk drive from _Snapdeal_? It is unbelievably cheaper on the said online store as compared to most of the other popular ones, to a skeptically apprehensive extent.


I understand the Western Digital My Passport Ultra is superior to the Elements Portable. But, is the latter model not worth the consideration?


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 20, 2014)

Beware of Snapdeal, and you can definitely get the Element if you want. Ultra is for people who need to transfer data back and forth and carry it in places, other than that I don't think there's any difference. If storing data is the only thing you need then why Element, even cheaper disks will do the job fine.


----------



## insaneYLN (Aug 20, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Beware of Snapdeal, and you can definitely get the Element if you want. Ultra is for people who need to transfer data back and forth and carry it in places, other than that I don't think there's any difference. If storing data is the only thing you need then why Element, even cheaper disks will do the job fine.


  @ithehappy, thank you very much for your prompt response.


Are you implying that the *Western Digital Elements Portable* is not a convincing storage medium, in terms of portability?


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 20, 2014)

Lol, no, it is indeed a good option in terms of portability but just not as good as the Ultra. Now you need to do decide your priority, if it's portability, then I think you're better off with Ultra, but if it's storage mainly and some portability then Element or anything.
One more thing, a protective cover / pouch is a must when it's about portability, so at the end even if you do get an Ultra the overall dimensions will be bigger than the actual size.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 22, 2014)

avoid elements its not worth it,unless its the one with a power brick
the portable elements is quite slow,i have the elements 2tb desktop external drive and recently purchased 3 1tb Ultras,the Ultras are totally worth it and are 3x faster than the elements series(excluding desktop drive model)

- - - Updated - - -



ithehappy said:


> Lol, no, it is indeed a good option in terms of portability but just not as good as the Ultra. Now you need to do decide your priority, if it's portability, then I think you're better off with Ultra, but if it's storage mainly and some portability then Element or anything.
> One more thing, a protective cover / pouch is a must when it's about portability, so at the end even if you do get an Ultra the overall dimensions will be bigger than the actual size.



any suggestions on a case/cover/pouch(flipkart prefered) to fit 3 Ultras? i need to get one for my beauties


----------



## insaneYLN (Aug 26, 2014)

I was just going through the prices of the *Western Digital My Passport Ultra 1TB*, on _Flipkart_ and _Snapdeal_, before retiring to bed. Presently, it is selling at 4721 INR on Flipkart (seller - WS Retail), WD My Passport Ultra 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Drive - WD : Flipkart.com, while on Snapdeal it is selling at 4225 INR (seller - OCS), Access Denied
:eeksign:


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 26, 2014)

insaneYLN said:


> I was just going through the prices of the *Western Digital My Passport Ultra 1TB*, on _Flipkart_ and _Snapdeal_, before retiring to bed. Presently, it is selling at 4721 INR on Flipkart (seller - WS Retail), WD My Passport Ultra 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Drive - WD : Flipkart.com, while on Snapdeal it is selling at 4225 INR (seller - OCS), Access Denied
> :eeksign:



Amazon.in: Buy WD My Passport Ultra 1TB Portable External Hard Drive (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | WD Reviews & Ratings


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 27, 2014)

even if its a bit expensive since this week its totally worth it
i already own 4 of the 1tb ultras(bought each for 4k,two at a time)


----------



## insaneYLN (Aug 27, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Amazon.in: Buy WD My Passport Ultra 1TB Portable External Hard Drive (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | WD Reviews & Ratings


  @rijinpk1, thank you very much for the link, but, a lot of customers have complained that the pouch has been missing from the package.
Amazon.in: Customer Reviews: WD My Passport Ultra 1TB Portable External Hard Drive (Black)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 27, 2014)

insaneYLN said:


> @rijinpk1, thank you very much for the link, but, a lot of customers have complained that the pouch has been missing from the package.
> Amazon.in: Customer Reviews: WD My Passport Ultra 1TB Portable External Hard Drive (Black)



no idea about the pouch. you may try to contact the seller.


----------



## unsetld (Aug 31, 2014)

If i dont get wd 1tb blue at the shop then what's the second best and the third best options....


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 2, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> any suggestions on a case/cover/pouch(flipkart prefered) to fit 3 Ultras? i need to get one for my beauties


  @kkn13, have a look at this, HDD CASE.


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 4, 2014)

insaneYLN said:


> @rijinpk1, thank you very much for the link, but, a lot of customers have complained that the pouch has been missing from the package.
> Amazon.in: Customer Reviews: WD My Passport Ultra 1TB Portable External Hard Drive (Black)



i bought 2 ultras from amazon and one from flipkart,didnt get a pouch from flipkart , got a pouch in the amazon ones
really surprised

- - - Updated - - -



insaneYLN said:


> @kkn13, have a look at this, HDD CASE.



exactly what i needed thanks man!!
any idea if amazon.in and flipkart have something like this and if it can house 2 drives?


----------



## Ashok Verma (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi friends, I am planning to buy WD passport ultra 1TB for Rs. 4219/- from amazon.in please suggest is it worth buying, or some other good options are available.... Please reply quickly..


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 5, 2014)

Ashok Verma said:


> Hi friends, I am planning to buy WD passport ultra 1TB for Rs. 4219/- from amazon.in please suggest is it worth buying, or some other good options are available.... Please reply quickly..



its the best drive out there atm overall
go for it ,i have 3 of them already and im totally satisfied
seagate is also nice but its not worth it because their service is bad,WD has the best service


----------



## Ashok Verma (Sep 6, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> its the best drive out there atm overall
> go for it ,i have 3 of them already and im totally satisfied
> seagate is also nice but its not worth it because their service is bad,WD has the best service


Thanks buddy. I've ordered this one from amazon.in 1TB blue color costed me Rs. 4219/-. Also, suggest a case or cover for it..


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 6, 2014)

Ashok Verma said:


> Thanks buddy. I've ordered this one from amazon.in 1TB blue color costed me Rs. 4219/-. Also, suggest a case or cover for it..



if you ordered off amazon ,you get a pouch within the package
when i ordered from flipkart i didnt get a pouch but got when i ordered from amazon
atm im using a point and shoot camera's pouch to keep my hdds
there are cases on flipkart but none which are large enough to house 3 hdds(in my case)


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 6, 2014)

Has anyone bought the Western Digital My Passport Ultra from *Snapdeal*, Access Denied


----------



## Ashok Verma (Sep 8, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> if you ordered off amazon ,you get a pouch within the package
> when i ordered from flipkart i didnt get a pouch but got when i ordered from amazon
> atm im using a point and shoot camera's pouch to keep my hdds
> there are cases on flipkart but none which are large enough to house 3 hdds(in my case)


My WD passport ultra External HDD arrived today. But it contained a case or pouch.. The 1st compartment in the packaging was empty....!? I received the package in good condition.. And doesn't look that it has been tempered with... Even pouch or case is not mentioned on the box itself... But, I'm happy with what I got... Small and beautiful....


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 9, 2014)

Ashok Verma said:


> My WD passport ultra External HDD arrived today. But it contained a case or pouch.. The 1st compartment in the packaging was empty....!? I received the package in good condition.. And doesn't look that it has been tempered with... Even pouch or case is not mentioned on the box itself... But, I'm happy with what I got... Small and beautiful....


@Ashok Verma, congratulations on getting your new portable hard disk drive. Where did you purchase it from?



insaneYLN said:


> Has anyone bought the Western Digital My Passport Ultra from *Snapdeal*, Access Denied


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 9, 2014)

insaneYLN said:


> @Ashok Verma, congratulations on getting your new portable hard disk drive. Where did you purchase it from?



he got it off amazon

- - - Updated - - -



Ashok Verma said:


> My WD passport ultra External HDD arrived today. But it contained a case or pouch.. The 1st compartment in the packaging was empty....!? I received the package in good condition.. And doesn't look that it has been tempered with... Even pouch or case is not mentioned on the box itself... But, I'm happy with what I got... Small and beautiful....



hmm strange,still the pouch isnt that great,its better than nothing in my case,there are better cases online though


----------



## Ashok Verma (Sep 9, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> he got it off amazon
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Yup friend, I'm thinking to buy Saco case from Saco gives you MORE... or from flipkart... But hesitate due to size/fitting of drive in case.


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 9, 2014)

Ashok Verma said:


> Yup friend, I'm thinking to buy Saco case from Saco gives you MORE... or from flipkart... But hesitate due to size/fitting of drive in case.



imho it should fit but try checking out a hard padded case


----------



## Ashok Verma (Sep 9, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> imho it should fit but try checking out a hard padded case


Any suggestions...  Plz suggest online store.


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 9, 2014)

Ashok Verma said:


> Any suggestions...  Plz suggest online store.


  @Ashok Verma, have a look at this, HDD CASE. I have purchased four of these from _Flipkart_, two for myself and have gifted the other two to friends individually.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Sep 9, 2014)

insaneYLN said:


> @Ashok Verma, have a look at this, HDD CASE. I have purchased four of these from _Flipkart_, two for myself and have gifted the other two to friends individually.


I think this is a good case but  the dimensions of the case is too big for WD passport ultra... Wouldn't it be bulky for this HDD..


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 9, 2014)

insaneYLN said:


> @Ashok Verma, have a look at this, HDD CASE. I have purchased four of these from _Flipkart_, two for myself and have gifted the other two to friends individually.



do they home deliver and cash on delivery in mumbai?also do they have something to hold 2 drives?im looking for something like that
their products look really nice though
whats the pricing like?


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 10, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> do they home deliver and cash on delivery in mumbai?also do they have something to hold 2 drives?im looking for something like that
> their products look really nice though
> whats the pricing like?


  @kkn13, the four Smartfish hard drive cases I have purchased from _Flipkart_, have been through the seller, *netITSystems*. This seller offers Free Delivery and Cash On Delivery. You can have a look here, SmartFish Hard Disk Cases - Buy SmartFish Hard Disk Cases Online at Best Prices in India.


But, I am unsure if Smartfish, and or, any other hard drive case manufacturer offers a product that can house multiple hard disk drives.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Sep 10, 2014)

insaneYLN said:


> @kkn13, the four Smartfish hard drive cases I have purchased from _Flipkart_, have been through the seller, *netITSystems*. This seller offers Free Delivery and Cash On Delivery. You can have a look here, SmartFish Hard Disk Cases - Buy SmartFish Hard Disk Cases Online at Best Prices in India.
> 
> 
> But, I am unsure if Smartfish, and or, any other hard drive case manufacturer offers a product that can house multiple hard disk drives.



can u please share the dimensions of smartfish case (i.e. LXBXH) outer and inner


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 10, 2014)

insaneYLN said:


> @kkn13, the four Smartfish hard drive cases I have purchased from _Flipkart_, have been through the seller, *netITSystems*. This seller offers Free Delivery and Cash On Delivery. You can have a look here, SmartFish Hard Disk Cases - Buy SmartFish Hard Disk Cases Online at Best Prices in India.
> 
> 
> But, I am unsure if Smartfish, and or, any other hard drive case manufacturer offers a product that can house multiple hard disk drives.



thanks man! will check it out locally first to see if i can put two inside


----------

